# Is some thing wrong with me?



## Targetedbullseye (Oct 12, 2019)

How do you really rebuild? You break down everything you know and love? !!  And see who is strong enough to suffer thru the turmoil? And will this make me a great leader of men and women in the end ?   Or perhaps I have failed miserably thru being blinded by glory? That is the question bosses must now ask them-selves, for loyalty is long gone and I prefer to see your head on a stake! Carry on wayward bitches and enjoy your 4 th qtr. Ftw! And target,,yes I am pissed bout everything it just sucks soooooo...baaaaad  I used to fight for the cause  but I have grown wary ....for men and women of honor are few, yet we fight the good fight !!! Carry on brothers and sisters for we shall perceive in the end and it can't get much more worse ......I.pray the evil minions get their just due soon and I curse the ground the corporation walks on for success shall fail them in every -way. And yes... This is a curse upon TARGET and if you truly believe.... All your wishes shall be granted and we shall return to normal? Times?  Plz anything but this clusterfuck🍺🍻

.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 12, 2019)

👀


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Archived - Are there any sd's that buck the system ,is it possible for any to think outta the box or are they handcuffed by corp
					

I’ll save you some time.... just check out this SDs Twitter. He got a ton of recognition at fall national but only reason it works is his payroll. Back when you could search stores on MPM a couple months ago, I compared their store to stores in my group with similar sales and they were getting...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 12, 2019)

Sounds like a job search is in your future. 😉
It’s beyond disheartening to see the changes brought about recently. It looks highly unlikely that things will improve at store level. Someone used the phrase ‘dumpster on fire rolling downhill ‘.  My advice: look for a better job and try to get a meaningful education.  Your first loyalty is to yourself.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 12, 2019)

And you might want to mix 12 oz of club soda with about 6 oz v-8 juice. Dash of Worcester, squeeze of lemon or lime and a multi B vitamin.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok????


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 12, 2019)

There are a few options available to you, some short term and others long term.

1) Drink large quantities of booze every time you have a day off.
2) Take a long vacation to someplace pleasant
3) Counseling and medication
4) Lots of sex
5) Walking off the Job.
6) Finding a new job, then walking off the job. 
7) All of the above.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 12, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> 6) Finding a new job, then walking off the job.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Oct 12, 2019)

Do your job, get paid and go home, repeat. Target pays my bills. That's all I want out of Target.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 14, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with you it’s with Tarshit that’s there’s something wrong with!!!!


----------



## Kartman (Oct 14, 2019)

I bet a nickel you are a member of that _other_ Target forum - eh? Am I a nickel richer???


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 18, 2019)

Targetedbullseye said:


> ......I.pray the evil minions get their just due soon and I curse the ground the corporation walks on for success shall fail them in every -way. And yes... This is a curse upon TARGET and if you truly believe.... All your wishes shall be granted and we shall return to normal? Times?  Plz anything but this clusterfuck🍺🍻.


  How long have you worked for Spot?  Do you think you've been scapegoated/blamed for other leaders' screw-ups?  You seem to be in extreme stress.  Start looking for a better job, but in the meantime try to reduce the stress in your daily life.  Perhaps it's silly, but make sure you get outside daily for a walk or get other physical exercise. Modify your food intake, eat more fresh fruit and vegetables, drink more water, reduce sugar and carbs. Try to get more sleep. See your doctor and ask them for suggestions. You're in a bad place but staying hyper-angry will make it much harder to find another job - and to make a good impression during those critical first few days.   *P.S.  The causes of this stress probably are NOT because of what you are doing. Your store and its leaders may be dysfunctional or just having a bunch of infighting and squabbles. Perhaps you are being used as their pinata for the blame game?  *


----------



## Kartman (Oct 18, 2019)

And smoke weed err day!!!


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 20, 2019)

Toke up in the back of the Chevvy in the parking lot on your lunch break.  And don't use that stupid assed term "taking my meal."


----------



## LookABlinky (Nov 5, 2019)

It's not wrong to have wanted positive recognition for a job well done. And when that's not given, it can hurt. We have many ways to response, but the main two are probably, leave or lower expectations (which can hurt too).


----------

